# Printfection vs Spreadshirt for online linux swag shop, need lots of help.



## Omnios (Sep 19, 2009)

K have learned a lot over the last little bit and am currently leaning towards Printfection but Spreadshirt also looks interesting as there are a few simple designs I can do with the vinyl. Is there a huge cost saving in doing this? I really like both and the quality of the end product is important.

I could possibly do multiple stores but this is for my limux swag shop and will be doing other shirts but with other stores seperate from the linux swag shop. The swag shop does not need a market place but good prints and print sizes and being able to make simple vinyl shirts might be of benefit if the price is much lower than DTG. I am currently looking at high end and low end shirts in seperate stores and looking into caps as I would eventually like to do embroidered caps. 

I would like to offer cups and mugs t-shirts hoodies and other items and caps that may be grouped into other stores or seperate stores offering different formats for the swag shop such as caps and mugs may be seperate etc from t-shirts and hoodies. I like the look of the Spreadshirt shirts and hoodies but hear Printfection is leader in print quality. This is getting a bit confusing so far and need to make a desission in a week or two to exactly what I am going to do with my shops. Caps may be seperate from the other items though. 

I need some perfessional help here with users that have some experience with this and the nature of linux multi stores should not be a problem as long as what is in them is different and of different quality. For example high end DTG seperated from lower end vynl. What is your oppinion?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

please edit your question....noone will read all that block text


----------



## Temple (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Omnios, 

If you have designs that would be suitable for vector printing and therefore use our flex and flock material (vinyl) for printing, then that is the way to go. The Flex and Flock printing is actually not lower quality than DTG, but quite the opposite, as the material offers more vibrant colors, longer durability, and many color and texture options for one design. This FAQ provides a comparison of our print methods, along with some example prints of each, as we do also offer DTG, Digital Direct. All the flex, flock, and specialty flex colors we offer can be used for any vector design, therefore you can create a wide variety of products and print offerings. 

If you are interested and have designs suitable for both Plot Printing and DTG printing, then you can feature both with in the same Spreadshirt shop. Although, if you would like to have multiple shops featuring different themes, designs, print methods, basically however you want to organize it, then that is also an option with our shops, as we offer a Premium Membership, where you can open multiple shops under one account.

Opening an account and shop is free, so if you are interested, then it may help to actually open an account and check out the different options available and how it all works. 

Hope that helps,
Temple


----------



## skibum (Feb 19, 2006)

Omnios,

If you want to open an unlimited number of stores and be able to sell the t-shirts, hoodies, coffee mugs, and anything else DTG we'd be a good fit. One-stop shop for all your merchandise needs.

You can have an unlimited number of stores in your account, and it's completely free of charge we don't charge you a dime. You can also white label your entire store, checkout, and the packaging completely free of charge.

If you need to meet a certain pricepoint we're flexible so just give us a call or e-mail and we'll make sure you're taken care of. We don't want to loose you as a customer just because of price.

Email me directly, anytime... [email protected] I will take care of you and get your questions answered.


----------



## Omnios (Sep 19, 2009)

skibum said:


> Omnios,
> 
> If you want to open an unlimited number of stores and be able to sell the t-shirts, hoodies, coffee mugs, and anything else DTG we'd be a good fit. One-stop shop for all your merchandise needs.
> 
> ...


 Looks good I think I am going to give printfection a go


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I need some perfessional help here with users that have some experience with this and the nature of linux multi stores should not be a problem as long as what is in them is different and of different quality. For example high end DTG seperated from lower end vynl. What is your oppinion?


Both PrintFection and Spreadshirt offer great quality printing.

It's just a matter of you crunching the numbers and features to decide which would best fit your business needs.

Spreadshirt offers vinyl/flex decorated designs, which no other major Print on Demand company has. 

PrintFection has some extensive white labeling options and a great API if you want to do some serious integration with a site.

Each have their benefits and drawbacks. What would be the deciding factor for you?


----------

